# Gloves



## Azulx (Apr 28, 2016)

What is the difference between boxing gloves and mauy thai fighting gloves?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 28, 2016)

Not a great deal, thumb is attached a little different, Muay Thai gloves got a little more padding on the wrists for blocking kicks.


----------

